
Six ways Twitter can make money - Download Squad - jcwentz
http://www.downloadsquad.com/2007/04/25/six-ways-twitter-can-make-money/
======
pageman
7\. local shortcodes in international locations. i.e. twitter now has a
shortcode in .ph - 8990, they make money everytime someone sends an SMS

